# Bulls at 3 Mile Bridge



## Bduv (Nov 20, 2007)

Met Henry this morning at the South side of 3 Mile Bridge. 

I was running late. Henry was already on the water when I got there. 

I decided to try for some live bait with the cast net before heading out to meet him. 3 throws netted +/- 50 finger mullet. So I loaded up and started peddling out to Henry. 

Water was very rough, felt like a washing machine with waves coming from all sides. After about 30 min, I finally made it to him. 

Henry had already hooked & lost 1 Bull Red at boatside before I got there. It was just the beginning... Henry put a finger mullet on a jig head and started casting & trolling just like with a Gulp. I put one on a bottom rig and started heading back twards the bridge. 

A few minutes later I turn around and Henry is bowed up with a nice Red. I headed over to take some pics. 

After seeing that fish, I decided to change my technique as well. I left the bottom rig out, put finger mullet on jig heads on the other 2 rods and started back for the bridge. I could see some bait breaking water up ahead, so I cast into the middle of it. Fish ON...Big Fish On... I'm fighting this one while trying to reel in the other 2 lines... too late. The bottom rig bows over about 30 sec after setting the hook on the 1st fish, then the other rod with the jig/finger mullte bows over as well. I had 3 bulls running 3 different directions and couldnt turn any of them. After 2 - 3 minutes of chaos, the bottom rig snaps off, then a few minutes later the other fish throws the hook. Now I'm down to a manageable fight. It lasted for at least 15 minutes and when I finally got him to the surface, he threw the hook as well. Fun fight, but frustrating to lose him after all of that. 

Henry came over to get into the action and after a 10 - 15 minute battle, he boated another fish. I'm starting to get jealous at this point. But it didnt take long to get back into the action. I started heading back twards the bridge when I look at the FF and the screen is Black with fish symbols. I threw out another mullet and as soon as it hit the water it was on again. 10 - 15 minutes later I finally gt him to the yak. 

A little while later, we saw the most amazing thing. Bait started breaking water again all around us and you could see the huge gold backs of the bulls breaking up out of the water chasing the bait. They were all around us. Needless to say, we both hooked up again on the 1st cast. 

The day continued like that for several hours. I think Henry caught 5 - 6 fish. I caught 4 and was broken off by a couple that I couldnt turn. 

Great day on the water, I hope to do it again soon. 

Bryan


----------



## YakAtak (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice fish and nice report Im going out to 3 mile tomorrow for the first time any suggestions on what bait to use and where to fish any info will help alot thanks


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Dang! I know you had a good time!!!



hb


----------



## lopcalvin (Sep 30, 2007)

Man that must have been pure chaos with 3 Bulls on at once in a yak. Great report and pics! :clap


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

good report


----------



## Bduv (Nov 20, 2007)

JC21,

If you can find the fish, you can throw pretty much anything and they will hit it. Bucktail jigs, swim baits, topwater plugs...The trick is finding the fish when they arent chasing bait at the top.

We just peddled around until we found them on the FF and then started casting. I think we had an advantage being in yaks because we dont have any motor noise to make them scatter.

Good luck out there.

Bryan


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report and pics. I know that must have been chaos with 3 on in a kayak - I had two on in my kayak once out at Navarre pier - can't imagine 3.


----------



## ChrisH2O (Oct 4, 2007)

Very nice...I'm hoping to get out and catch me one from my yak.

Chris


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I like that last picture- you have great balance, if I tried to do that I would have ended up in the water lol. I took the Hobie out yesterday but stayed in Bayou Texar, I had Hannah on the back of my yak and the bay was looking a little too rough...Linda


----------



## Bduv (Nov 20, 2007)

I would say that we stayed on the fish from about 8:00 to around noon.

They were only hitting on the surface once or twice. The rest of the time we just peddled around looking at the FF.

We probably could have caught more but every time we stopped to re-rig the wind would blow us 1/4 - 1/2 mile West of the bridge and it would take a while to get back to the fish. According to Henrys GPS, we peddled over 8 miles yesterday.

Most fish were caught 300 - 400 ydsWest of the bridge just South of the channelin around 25' of water.

Bryan


----------



## tyminer (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome report! Its a blast when you get on a big school like that


----------



## Ed Mashburn (Oct 1, 2007)

Excelllent report! I saw you guys as I passed over the 3 Mile- it was rough. What happened to you is why I don't have more than 1 line out at a time in my 'yak. I love hooking those big reds in the yak and going for a ride with them- they can pull a 'yak around for a long time. Great job- Ed Mashburn


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep.... There is nothing like getting a 3-hookup... to get the old ticker to go bonkers... Laffs. That was great... sure wish I could have been out there... maybe next time. I've been swamped with the pirates... getting ready for Christmas. We did win 1st place in the Christmas boat parade!!! Whhooohoooooo It turned out GREAT!!! Lots of nicely decorated boats.. and it was beautiful on the water... with all the colored lights.


----------

